# Breeder in VA: Von Den Blauen Bergen



## Slider (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with this breeder that's located in Virginia?

World Class German Shepherd Dog Puppies: von den blauen Bergen in Virginia

http://www.ruckenhaus.net/


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

What exactly are your plans for the puppy/dog?


----------



## Slider (Feb 15, 2010)

Im not looking to breed him im not looking to turn him in to a work horse and im not looking to show or do any competitions with him. My wife and I are looking for a black and tan GSD for a family companion. We are both in our mid 20's and we both have wanted a GSD for many ears. I've done a lot of breed research and have checked out a lot of websites, and I wanted to join this forum so I can make a educated and informed decision when buying our puppy. We both have had dogs growing up but nothing as big as a GSD.

We are willing to travel into eastern West VA, northern North Carolina, maryland and obviously VA.


----------



## kellzey (Apr 12, 2004)

Randy Bent seems to be a straight forward guy. He was introduced to Shepherd, is friends with, and was trained by the Christiane and Joe at www.vonsilbersee.com

He has problems with receiving calls on his phone (due to a recent switch at comcast), but if you e-mail him at the address on his website, he will return your call.

Karl


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

**Post removed by Admin**


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a dog from von den Blauen Bergen. I will send you a pm.


----------



## Inziladun (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't have any info on this breeder but this was an interesting find for me. The dam of my pup was apparently a Blauen Bergen dog at some point. And their Female they have on top of the list (Quana von der Zenteiche) is from the same kennel as my pups Sire.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

;( I want to find someone with a relative of my pup!


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

Try this link, German Shepherd, Dog Training, Grooming, Boarding, Breeding and Sales - GERMAN SHEPHERD DOGS VOM PEGASUS I have seen these puppies and the parents. They are located in WV near Harpersferry. Not sure what your looking to spend for a GSD. Good luck


----------



## Inziladun (Jan 14, 2010)

Inziladun said:


> I don't have any info on this breeder but this was an interesting find for me. The dam of my pup was apparently a Blauen Bergen dog at some point. And their Female they have on top of the list (Quana von der Zenteiche) is from the same kennel as my pups Sire.


actually upon further investigation, I found out that Quana is actually my pups Sire's mommy so I guess that's my pups G-ma. Cool find.


----------



## Hscsusiq (Feb 12, 2012)

I hope you've gotten your puppy by now... but I want to put a word in for Randy Brent @ Blauen Bergen Kennels. We got our GSD "Mack von den BB" in 2004 as a return to the kennel from his puppy owner. I bought him sight unseen after seeing and interacting with his Dam @ a Schutzhund Village training session. I loved her temperment, and have not been disappointed in her son, my Macks! Randy's life revolves around his dogs and it is obvious that, thought he may never be rich, he is wealthy in what matters most. My husband adores Macks, who only wants to do what pleases us. Never do we worry about 'bad' dog behavior. I had to take Macks to training so I could learn what he already knew! When people stop me on the street to take Macks photo I always tell them about Randy Brent's Blauen Bergen.


----------



## Touch of Gray (Dec 14, 2011)

kellzey said:


> Randy Bent seems to be a straight forward guy. He was introduced to Shepherd, is friends with, and was trained by the Christiane and Joe at www.vonsilbersee.com
> 
> He has problems with receiving calls on his phone (due to a recent switch at comcast), but if you e-mail him at the address on his website, he will return your call.
> 
> Karl


Vom Silbersee German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Shep's_Shepherd (Jan 18, 2012)

Slider said:


> Anyone have any experience with this breeder that's located in Virginia?
> 
> World Class German Shepherd Dog Puppies: von den blauen Bergen in Virginia


I looked at them only briefly when looking for my first GSD about 6 months ago. I didn't get too far with finding out more info. I ended up going with a breeder in Nokesville, VA instead. Sorry, wish I could be more help.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Andy-jr. said:


> Try this link, German Shepherd, Dog Training, Grooming, Boarding, Breeding and Sales - GERMAN SHEPHERD DOGS VOM PEGASUS I have seen these puppies and the parents. They are located in WV near Harpersferry. Not sure what your looking to spend for a GSD. Good luck


Working line breeders and hard core competition....probably a WGHL (showline or highline) is more in line with the OP's stated preference.

I know Randy - he imports, sells, wheels and deals alot of dogs....has always been cordial and helpful when I see him at shows....

Lee


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I hate it when random people come in and bump a year old thread.


----------



## Shep's_Shepherd (Jan 18, 2012)

Freestep said:


> I hate it when random people come in and bump a year old thread.


Good catch! I didn't even notice when the original post took place. I just noticed it in the active threads category for today and started replying! :crazy:


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Freestep said:


> I hate it when random people come in and bump a year old thread.


I agree. And this thread was started TWO years ago. 

Wish there was a way to stop old threads like this from being dredged up.


----------

